# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Familja Dragusha nga Kosova

## Albo

Ky eshte nje mesazh qe na ka ardhur me email ne kutine e postes se forumit:

Dua te njoh emrat e femijeve dhe te lidhem me ta, te ketyre personave. Haxhi Abdyl-Fetah Dragusha. Vellezerit e tij jane Mahmut Dragusha dhe Ibrahim Hysein Dragusha. Babai i tyre ka qene Shaban Aga Dragusha. Abdyl Fetah Dragusha ka marre pjese ne Kongresin e Berlinit dhe Lidhjen e Prizrenit.

Kushdo qe ka informacion per ta, eshte i lutur te lere nje mesazh ne kete teme, ose te  me kontaktoje ne kete adrese: eariyak@hotmail.com


Mesazhi anglisht:

about**: haxhi abdy-fetah dragusha,his brother mahmut dragusha,ibrahim-hseyin dragusha and  their father shaban aga dragusha.abdy-fetah dragusha was a person in berlin kongress and lidhjes prizreni.

I want to know their childreen's name and more
if enyone know about this would you give me information

my best regards

----------


## mergim1

ju kemi derguar nje email, mund te flasim aty per me shume

                                           ****
we've sent you an email, we can talk there for the details

----------


## irfancana

Interasante kjo informatë.

----------

